# hospital discharge with subsequent visit



## cycle47

Can a specialist bill for a subsequent hospital visit when the PCP discharges the patient on the same day?
Where can I find documentation on this?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Since your specialist is not discharging the patient...PCP is discharging, this would be billable.

Only the attending physician of record reports the discharge day management service. Physicians or qualified nonphysician practitioners, other than the attending physician, who have been managing concurrent health care problems not primarily managed by the attending physician, and who are not acting on behalf of the attending physician, shall use Subsequent Hospital Care (CPT code range 99231 – 99233) for a final visit.

Contractors do not pay both a subsequent hospital visit in addition to hospital discharge day management service on the same day by the same physician. Instruct physicians that they may not bill for both a hospital visit and hospital discharge management for the same date of service. 

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

30.6.9.2


----------

